# Here is some with finish....And a new startup.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You can see where I failed to tighten the threads again after it sat in the garage for almost a week before fisnish. Oh well.



















A new one Im working on also. I dont know if this one will end up like this or not but please tell me what you think about the color combination.

I think its kind of an old school looking wrap but the colors go good together I think.










Yea, It's not finished.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet, Looks great.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks good Ryan. Gimme a call sometime


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks good- One thing- I try to get the finish on as soon as possible once the wrap is finished. at a minimum I will get the ends tied off and apply a coat of color preserver to lock the threads in place. Applying the finish right away also leaves less time for the wrap to accumulate dust and floating debris- which can ruin an otherwise fine piece of work.

Just some food for thought.

If I have to leave a wrap overnight or for a few days I'll try to drape some bubble wrap or plastic over it to keep the dust and debris to a minimum.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I do the same thing. I usually take a lint free cloth and wrap it around and tape the ends if I know I won't be applying finish anytime soon. I tend to wrap everything first, then apply finish. That way I can take a final look at it all before applying finish and fix/rewrap anything that doesn't look quite right. 

Anyway, it looks great with finish on it. I was wondering how much it would darken up with finish on it, but it didn't darken as much as I thought it would.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I thought it did.*

For some reason, I thought it darkened up. (maybe its in my head)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yo Tweed...*



TreednNC said:


> Looks good Ryan. Gimme a call sometime


I wasnt sure what had happened to you. I dont think I have seen you post in a while.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> For some reason, I thought it darkened up. (maybe its in my head)


It definitely did get darker, but I was saying it wasn't as much as i expected. I've been playing around with different colors lately and just wrapping them on a scrap blank and seeing the difference in NCP and Nylon with and without color preserver. It's amazing how much some colors change.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> I wasnt sure what had happened to you. I dont think I have seen you post in a while.


Been a while fo sho. I been keepin the freshwater forums hot. Well crappie dot com anyway. I get too mad to even read the salt forums anymore with the eco terrorists. Makes me think about doing things that'd probably put me under the jail for.


----------

